# 7 string on it's way!



## OwlsHaveEyes (Jan 13, 2010)

I just sent out my payment for my 7 string bass!!!!! Expect pictures soon!!!


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 14, 2010)

details, specs


----------



## Bevo (Jan 14, 2010)

Not even a hint?


----------



## Apophis (Jan 14, 2010)

Great, but as you know


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 14, 2010)

WHY DID YOU MAKE A THREAD!?


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Jan 15, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> WHY DID YOU MAKE A THREAD!?



I want to leave you in suspense...


----------



## heavy7-665 (Jan 21, 2010)

Suffering be upon the suspense-bringer.


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Jan 22, 2010)

BASS IS IN! Just waiting to get a camera to take pictures!


----------



## heavy7-665 (Jan 23, 2010)

faster


----------



## Waelstrum (Feb 6, 2010)

OwlsHaveEyes said:


> Expect pictures soon!!!



How soon?


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Feb 8, 2010)

As soon as my guitarists girlfriend decides to take some pictures.....


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 8, 2010)

This thread fails on so many levels.


----------



## Origin (Feb 8, 2010)

FALSE PROPHET

FALSE PROPHET


----------



## drmosh (Feb 9, 2010)

worst thread ever.
This is why we don't start threads before we have the instrument in our hands and pictures already taken. If we don't follow those two simple rules, the threads are entirely useless for everyone.


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Jun 11, 2010)

*Finally a picture of my beauty!*


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 11, 2010)

What's that dude doing in the picture? 

Kidding, sweet picture, and more important, hella-sexy bass!

Specs now please?


----------



## Skyblue (Jun 11, 2010)

what the hell is going on with that inlay? better pics please? looks like a beast~


----------



## blister7321 (Jun 11, 2010)

what kind is it

shure as fuck aint a conklin


----------



## splinter8451 (Jun 11, 2010)

D00d I need to see those space inlays. I remember talking to you about them on facebook a while ago but I forget what they are now


----------



## Viridian (Jun 12, 2010)

Amazing bass man!!! and the inlays are epic!!!


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Jun 12, 2010)

*I'm going to try to get better pics. The bass is made by Antoniotsai from Vietnam...his work gets a lot of hate, but it plays amazing...definitely switching out the pickups. The scale is 34", the body is mahogany, with a birds eye maple top. The neck is a 9 piece neck through with maple and rosewood, fret board is rosewood with a hand laid space inlay.*


----------



## josh pelican (Jun 12, 2010)

Wait... are you wearing your own shirt while playing?

It's a pretty nice looking base, though... from what we can see. I would definitely like more pictures. Tell this girl to stop being a trick (just kidding) and get some pictures going. 

This is definitely the first time I've heard anything good about Antoniotsai. I need a price. I need to know what kind of pickups you intend on dropping into it. I need to know if sound clips will be provided.


----------



## ghoti (Jun 13, 2010)

I think I almost got that bass when it was on ebay. I remember that inlay pattern. It was pretty cheap but I couldn't do much better than a lowball bid at the time.


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Jun 14, 2010)

I got it second hand off ebay for $500. I'm looking to drop Bartolini's in it! And I was playing for a different band and wearing my old bands shirt hahahaha....They blasted me for it


----------



## josh pelican (Jun 14, 2010)

OwlsHaveEyes said:


> I got it second hand off ebay for $500. I'm looking to drop Bartolini's in it! And I was playing for a different band and wearing my old bands shirt hahahaha....They blasted me for it


 
Price = Nice.

Bartolini = Nice.

Old Band Shirt = Fair game.

I want samples asap. I might have to grab one.


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Jun 15, 2010)

I will probably use it to record with my new band, so as soon as I can afford the $300 to get barts and new strings then i will provide some samples


----------



## Skyblue (Jun 15, 2010)

That's not an excuse for not posting pics though <:


----------



## avenger (Jun 15, 2010)

I dont think you own this bass... pics to prove me wrong.


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Jun 16, 2010)

Camera phone pics are better than none right?


----------



## JSCwalls (Jul 9, 2010)

7's are fun.. congrats


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Aug 11, 2010)

put p more pics of the bass on its own, close ups of the inlay, headstock etc. asap


----------

